# Touch Dro



## kingmt01 (May 23, 2015)

This post is by request of brino.

I actually don't really like showing pictures that reveal my tiny building that I use for my mill. It is kinda embarrassing that it is small enough that the table will almost touch of ran to ether far extreme.

The idea, plans, firmware, & app all belong to Yuriy Krushelnytskiy. It uses the msp430, iGuageing scales, HC-06, shallow electrical box, phone charge, & other small parts. A few others have done sketches for other microcontrollers but mine is based off the msp430. I have strayed from his design to better suit my preferences.

This is the control unit in it's incloser ruining. 





I cut out a electrical box to to enclose the unit.





This is the unit placed on the a proto board.





The HC-06 that sends the data to the Android via Bluetooth is placed on the back.





This is the scales mounted to my mill. I would still like to mount the top of the Z axis but haven't got around to it.













I can measure within .0002" with these. They are only rated for .0005" with .0005" repeatability tho. I have never had any variance on repeatability tho except for the W axis which is my spindle. It isn't mounted well & needs stiffened.


----------



## brino (May 24, 2015)

Thanks for all the great photos!
-brino


----------



## Surprman (May 24, 2015)

Nice work.  I did an install of the same system on my G0619:

http://www.hobby-machinist.com/threads/dro-on-new-grizzly-g0619.22780/

I'm trying to figure out how to put the system on my SB lathe without drilling any holes in it (that would be like putting lipstick on the Mona Lisa IMO).  I have had good luck with the system  (except once when the y axis linkage from the table to the read head loosened up- repeatability really suffers when that happens!)

Rick


----------



## kingmt01 (May 24, 2015)

Surprman said:


> I'm trying to figure out how to put the system on my SB lathe without drilling any holes in it.
> 
> Rick


I have a internet buddy that used a magnet for I believe it was has spindle on his mill. He said it worked great. So you might look into that.


----------



## RJSakowski (May 24, 2015)

Surprman said:


> Nice work.  I did an install of the same system on my G0619:
> 
> http://www.hobby-machinist.com/threads/dro-on-new-grizzly-g0619.22780/
> 
> ...



If you don't want to put holes in your lathe, consider using epoxy.  While not as secure as screwing to the lathe, the epoxy could be removed and the paint repaired should you choose to revert to the OEM condition.  Make pads with mounting features for your DRO and attach them to the DRO pickup/scale.  For best bonding, scrape away any paint to get to bare metal.  Use a long pot life epoxy to allow you to properly align the DRO.  A putty type epoxy will permit you to mount to vertical surfaces.  Clamping can be done in a variety of ways; C clamps, bungee cords, magnets, etc.


----------



## kingmt01 (May 24, 2015)

RJSakowski said:


> If you don't want to put holes in your lathe, consider using epoxy.  While not as secure as screwing to the lathe, the epoxy could be removed and the paint repaired should you choose to revert to the OEM condition.  Make pads with mounting features for your DRO and attach them to the DRO pickup/scale.  For best bonding, scrape away any paint to get to bare metal.  Use a long pot life epoxy to allow you to properly align the DRO.  A putty type epoxy will permit you to mount to vertical surfaces.  Clamping can be done in a variety of ways; C clamps, bungee cords, magnets, etc.



What epoxy do you recommend? I'm nit very good at glue. I have contact cement for rubber, JB weld for a few different items, & locktite version to file metal parts to a shaft to turn the outside concentric to the inside. That is about the extent of my knowledge of glue.


----------



## EmilioG (May 24, 2015)

I would try LocTite 2 part epoxy.  Use acetone to degrease then scuff the surfaces with a sand paper before gluing.
LocTite H3300


----------

